# Questions



## FarmerMo (Jun 24, 2013)

Can I put bedding with Cedar shavings in the pen for the doe to use for her nesting box. I am new to rabbits. I have read Storey's book on rabbits. I have not found an answer to my question yet. Does anyone have an answer or opinion?


----------



## Godsgrl (Jun 24, 2013)

cedar oils aren't good for small animals. You're better off with pine shavings for bunnies.


----------



## secuono (Jun 24, 2013)

Cedar needs to be banned, never use it for anything!
Pine is fine, dryer lint, shredded paper & cotton balls are also fine.


----------



## Sycamore27 (Jun 24, 2013)

Cedar is terrible for rabbits respiratory system.  I personally won't use it for any animal.  
Kiln dried pine is fine, aspen shavings, hay, shredded paper, and clean pine needles (no chemicals) are all good options.

Cheers,
Jessie


----------



## atinusebaby (Jul 1, 2013)

Hoiw can I raise a five doe successfully?


----------



## nawma (Jul 2, 2013)

Could you clarify that question? What is a five doe?


----------

